# dell computer



## steve444 (Aug 14, 2007)

i need to buy a new computer am thinking about a hp or dell
can anyone tell about their expereinces with dell should i buy it or stay far away
also does anyone know about online radio
thanks for any help


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

dell and hp are fine.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Both are comparable, but HP has less bloatware than Dell- but Dell will now let consumers choose as of June after many consumer complaints and being rated among the highest for bloatware- "Dell agreed to give buyers of certain PC models the option to avoid what the company calls "preinstalled software." Buyers of Dimension desktops, Inspiron notebooks and XPS PCs can now click a field in Dell's online order form that will block the installation of productivity software, Internet service provider software, and photo and music software. "


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

Well I used to have a IBM Thinkpad. I knocked it off the table once. I actually left it in the carrying case and forgot it on my tailgate. Fell off around 50mph. I let two boys ages 13 and 14 bang away with it a couple years. NOT ONE SINGLE ISSUE in four years

So I "upgrade" to a new dell laptop. Has all kinda features I really love. BUT within two weeks the "I" key and the "Z" key popped off and when put back on will NOT stay on. Then the keyboard got to where some of the letters would freeze resulting in something like "hey Robert im glad to see thhhhhhhhhat" or similar things. Contact Dell and they said "well youve dropped it or spilled something in it" NEGATIVE. When Im not using it I kept it in a locked drawer. Im the only user etc. So they offered me the keys to fix it for the lowly sum of 69 bucks plus shipping cause you have to buy ALL of them. Then eventually offered me a replaceemt keyboard they would install for me if I paid the shipping back and forth. TOOK THEM 5 WEEKS. 

The cd/dvd burner has never worked. I was told that I was doing something wrong then "walked through" the process and it still didnt work. So they said "send it in we will fix it" Ok so now its been 3 weeks and not a word. 

Ill never own another Dell as long as I live


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have had both. My first being a H-P, now I have a Dell.
And with Dell's proprietary memory I am going BACK to H-P~!!
WAY too much monies to Upgrade to more memory, now I am talking about RAM Memory here. It would cost me to upgrade from 256 to 1 Gig is 350 BUCKS, that is WAY to much for Dell's special memory they have. 
Just to go to 512 would cost me 250 Dollars~!
So even if I have had not one single problem in 5 years with my Dell (Nor did I have for 5 years on my H-P) Just because of THAT issue with their proprietary memory that Dell uses, I am going BACK to an H-P~! 
Having said that my friends just bought a new H-P works and looks great, I am on another friends computer right now and they have an H-P also within the last year. 
SO for me I am pretty sure the next new one will be an H-P.
If I don't go out and get a Apple that is~! Now with Apple's using an Intel chip and can run windows  
But later on I am going to ask if Mac's running Windows, are they still because of running windows, still going to get as much virus's and such as IBM Clones do?
If that is the case then an H-P for sure.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> If I don't go out and get a Apple that is~! Now with Apple's using an Intel chip and can run windows
> But later on I am going to ask if Mac's running Windows, are they still because of running windows, still going to get as much virus's and such as IBM Clones do?
> If that is the case then an H-P for sure.


Viruses have to do with the OS itself - they target the OS. So yes, putting Windows on a Mac alone isn't going to prevent viruses from getting onto that installation of Windows.

This being said, though, most people I know who have Windows and Mac OS X...just don't bother with Windows.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

I've got an HP desktop that has been running strong since 1999. No issues of hardware breaking or not working properly. The keyboard and mouse are origional. It has gone through a bunch of kids and has lived in ds's room for 2 years. I bought DS a Compaq (HP) notebook for Christmas. After 6 weeks there was a problem with the dvd. He contacted their customer service and had a prepaid shipping box here the next day. I sent it out on a Friday and it was back on Monday. If I wasn't building my own I would be going with HP/Compaq


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

I'd go with HP.
I'd acutally build from scratch but if your buying ready made.... Hp is the lesser of 2 evils.

I have a compaq/hp laptop Ive been beating the heck out of for a year now its not missed a beat.
I'm impressed.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

steve444 said:


> i need to buy a new computer am thinking about a hp or dell
> can anyone tell about their expereinces with dell should i buy it or stay far away
> also does anyone know about online radio
> thanks for any help


Just make sure that when you get a Dell you ask them if it has an INTERNAL MICROPHONE. Mine does not and I cannot record from my sound card because of this. Not that it is a huge hardshsip for me, but I do like to record podcasts for listening to later as well as non-copyrighted music.

Other than that. I have owned HP and I have owned Dell and I have been happy with both. Be advised that Dell sends it's customer service calls to India (I'm not sure if HP does), which can be frustrating sometimes. But Dell does have excellent customer support - better than HP in my opinion.

For great online radio check out http://streamingradioguide.com/radio-shows-on-air.php and www.live365.com.

donsgal


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

steve444 said:


> i need to buy a new computer am thinking about a hp or dell


Many manufacturers, HP and Dell included, have a decent quality line that they sell into the corporate market, and a junk line they sell to the consumer market. You really don't want the lower end line, no matter who made it. I don't know anything about the current stuff that's being sold, but when I see new laptops for under $400, I run the other way. So, whatever brand you're looking at, do your research, and caveat emptor.

-Dan


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

my sister just got a new dell laptop, it seems rather cheap and flimsy compared to my compaqHP.

she likes it but, it seems rather cheaply put together.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't rule out IBM/Lenovo - they have some great systems, great warranties and some great prices.


----------



## Bufordt (Nov 28, 2005)

Kung said:


> This being said, though, most people I know who have Windows and Mac OS X...just don't bother with Windows.



As the saying goes "Once you go Mac. You'll never go Back"

Bufordt


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I have used an Apple/Mac before- sorry, but I could not stand it. I don't know why people say that it is more stable- it had more issues than my compaq at home did- and I used both about the same amount of time per week. I will never own a mac.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Bufordt said:


> As the saying goes "Once you go Mac. You'll never go Back"
> 
> Bufordt


 I was on a Mac for years at work. I could even Program the Data Base we were using. That was Called Double Helix.
BUT when I wanted a PC for home KNOWING there are some conflicts between Macs and Windows some IBM's don't work between the two. Like Windows Messenger, and all of my Friends have IBM Clones and there are WAY more programs available for IBM Cloned PC's I went and bought a H-P.
Even though I nearly bought a Mac Power PC BUT as I found I would get more bang for my dollar more speed more hard drive space. I went with the H-P.
I STILL have a soft spot in my heart for Macs.But I doubt very much if I will ever go back to one, knowing 90% of the people use IBM Cloned PC's.
I should also mention that at work back in the early to mid 90's when the [plant got a new computer (MAC) I GOT the new one and my older one was passed down the line.
I was lucky as I sat right along side of the programmer when he did the data base so in no time I was able to also go in and do some programming. Make new lists to come up things like that.


----------

